# Abandoned Village Near Ffestiniog - help needed



## shilen (Mar 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me find this place?

Several years ago a friend took me to an abandoned village 'near' ffestiniog, we parked up near some industrial units and climbed what I think from memory was a steep path / slope up a hill which had a man made hole cut through it, there was too much water seeping through to get through so came back down and walked around the hill. Not long after we came across an old village which had a row of terraced cottages, a chapel, a cottage and a rather large building, there were also some openings in the hillside leading into mine shafts. I remember seeing huge mounds of slate nearby so i am pretty sure it was near the slate mining area, i also remember when we were walking coming to a small carpark where we could have actually have parked if we had realised. I would love to go there again but simply cannot locate it - can somebody shed some light and tell me where it is please??


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2010)

I think I know where you mean and I think it is part of a slate mine but I can't remember the name... someone here will I'm sure though.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.darkhorse.co.uk/cwmorthinpics.html 

?


----------



## shilen (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats the place - Tanygnsiau!!

Can anyone pinpoint the place on google maps? i have had a quick look but cannot locate it, (ive found tanygnsiau but noto where the abandoned village is), thanks


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 23, 2010)

There's loads of derelict bits and pieces on the map around there. I'm not sure, but is this it...?

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.996619&lon=-3.968063&z=17.9&r=0&src=msl


----------



## AndyC (Mar 23, 2010)

Have been up there a few times.

The steep slope with a man made hole sounds like the Wrysgan exit incline. Worth looking at the top. Original steam haulage engine was replaced with a lorry engine. All the stuff is still knocking around the top of the incline: http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1461944

You would have made your way around to the Cwmorthin Valley.

Not in the link by the OP, but not far up the Cwmorthin Valley are the ruins of the Cwmorthin barracks:

http://www.penmorfa.com/Slate/g-cwmorthin barracks.jpg

Or maybe you climbed up the head of the valley to the Rhossydd slate mine (and they are Mines around Bleneau Ffestiniog). The barracks there are layed out as if on a street, and together with the demolished mills may have the look of an abandoned village:

http://www.penmorfa.com/Rhosydd/ (an excellent little site, this).

Any more questions? I am a bit interested in the North Wales slate industry.


----------



## AndyC (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, and here is a flashearth link to Rhosydd

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.996624&lon=-3.990538&z=17.9&r=0&src=msl

Take care there - up the hill are a couple of vertical shafts.


----------



## shilen (Mar 25, 2010)

many thanks to everyone for your help - found it now and having looked at google earth there are several derelict buildings around there that i never saw the first time around.

I Managed to find the photos i took there, it was in June 2000, i took several photos of the chapel and all of its roof timbers were still in place - i have seen a photo on a google earth link which now shows the roof gone and the back wall part or completely demolished - sad to see but i suppose without any maintenance these buildings will vanish in years to come.

I am staying at Talybont at the end of April for a few days so its definately in the diary for a visit


----------



## AndyC (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope to be up there over the Easter Hols. I went there first in 2007 - and the chapel was already roofless. Funnily it is not for Cwmorthin mine (the one on the other side of the lake to the chapel, but Rhosydd (the one you get to when you climb up the head of the valley). 

It really is a fascinating valley.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember Rhosydd Chapel when it still had slates on the roof AND plaster still on the walls


----------



## Ellis (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpmarks/5921225595/ 

Just pulled that up - the cars!


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to go!


----------



## corktina (Feb 1, 2012)

shilen said:


> Can anyone help me find this place?
> 
> Several years ago a friend took me to an abandoned village 'near' ffestiniog, we parked up near some industrial units and climbed what I think from memory was a steep path / slope up a hill which had a man made hole cut through it, there was too much water seeping through to get through so came back down and walked around the hill. Not long after we came across an old village which had a row of terraced cottages, a chapel, a cottage and a rather large building, there were also some openings in the hillside leading into mine shafts. I remember seeing huge mounds of slate nearby so i am pretty sure it was near the slate mining area, i also remember when we were walking coming to a small carpark where we could have actually have parked if we had realised. I would love to go there again but simply cannot locate it - can somebody shed some light and tell me where it is please??



Could you mean the abandoned workings etc above the Talylyn Railway's terminius rather than Festiniog?

sorry only just realised what an old thread this is


----------

